# Spend $126 and get 8,700 points!



## rtabern (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow, some good deals on earning AGR points right now.

For example, if you buy 3 one-way tickets on the Hiawatha you get 1,000 bonus points.

(you can do this upto 6 times)

So, follow my math.

$21.00 for 3 one-way tickets from MKA-MKE or GLN-CHI will net me 1,450 points

(450 for the tickets and AGR S+ bonus) and then the 1,000 bonus.

times 6.

That's $126 and you get 8,700 points.

Jeez!! See ya on the Hiawatha between now and 3/31.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok...I'm going to Chicago in March, where does this train go? What are the scheduled times? Can I do that all in one day?

Al


----------



## wayman (Jan 8, 2008)

rtabern said:


> Wow, some good deals on earning AGR points right now.
> For example, if you buy 3 one-way tickets on the Hiawatha you get 1,000 bonus points.


Where are you seeing this, and how can I sign up? A quick look at the AGR page and Hot Deals doesn't turn it up. When you say "some... for example...", are you implying there are other routes than the Hiawatha with similar deals?


----------



## RailFanLNK (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok...the SWC out of KC which is only 3 hours from my house is having a fare sale of $36 one way to Chicago. So... I could get to Chicago and back to KCY for $71 RT. Then while in Chicago, I could ride the Hiawatha how many times in one day and get the AGR points? Milwaukee in the dead of winter or Glenview???? I hear they are just splendid places to travel to. I have one week of vacation that is still not spoken for trip(s) wise and was wondering if I could snag a bunch of points, stay one night at the HI Hostel and make out rather well on points and fun. Please clarify, how would I do this?

Al


----------



## wayman (Jan 8, 2008)

rail rookie said:


> Ok...the SWC out of KC which is only 3 hours from my house is having a fare sale of $36 one way to Chicago. So... I could get to Chicago and back to KCY for $71 RT. Then while in Chicago, I could ride the Hiawatha how many times in one day and get the AGR points?


The sale from PHL to CHI isn't so great ($68 via PGH, compared with $72 with AAA), but still, are you saying I could spend $136 for a weekend in Chicago (340 AGR with S by itself; plus a two nights in the hostel and some meals at Giordano's and time to visit friends, etc), and while I'm there, on each of Friday, Saturday, and Sunday I'll take a quick round-trip to Glenview and the additional $42 will get me a whopping 2750 AGR?!?!? (And 872 of that whole trip would count towards Select, too.)

Hmm. Anyone interested in coordinating a weekend on which we could all at least do one of the Hiawatha runs and a Giordano's lunch together?


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 8, 2008)

If you want to register for this go to the Amtrak guest rewards website and then click on the earn points link. Make sure that you have logged in with your agr number.

Hopethis helps


----------



## wayman (Jan 8, 2008)

Steve4031 said:


> If you want to register for this go to the Amtrak guest rewards website and then click on the earn points link. Make sure that you have logged in with your agr number.


Ah, thanks!

Strangely, while the promotion clearly says "Take three one-ways on the Hiawatha Service, January 7 through March 31, 2008, and get 1,000 bonus points," when I registered my confirmation said "Thank you for registering for our Hiawatha promotion. Buy 3 one-ways on the Hiawatha and earn 1,002 bonus points." An extra 2 points? Or a typo? Eh, doesn't matter, great promotion either way! 

(Now to see about what fun things might be happening in Chicago in the next few months, and if such a trip is feasible....)


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 8, 2008)

Fun things in Chicago in the next few months?

Well how bout riding the train to Milwauke a bunch of times to get bonus points. LOL


----------



## rtabern (Jan 9, 2008)

Steve4031 said:


> Fun things in Chicago in the next few months?
> Well how bout riding the train to Milwauke a bunch of times to get bonus points. LOL


You don't need to ride all the way from Chicago to Milwaukee to get the bonus points.

You can ride Chicago to Glenview for $8 ($7.20 with NARP discount), Milwaukee Airport to Milwaukee for $7 ($6.30 with NARP discount), or Milwaukee Airport to Sturtevant for $8 ($7.20 with NARP discount).

Using the $7 figure is how I figured you can get 1,450 points for $21.00.

(300 rail points + 150 for select plus bonus + 1000 bonus Hiawatha points

$21 for 1,450 points OR $126 for 8,700 points (if you were going to go for the max of 6,000 pts)


----------



## wayman (Jan 9, 2008)

rtabern said:


> You can ride Chicago to Glenview for $8 ($7.20 with NARP discount), Milwaukee Airport to Milwaukee for $7 ($6.30 with NARP discount), or Milwaukee Airport to Sturtevant for $8 ($7.20 with NARP discount).


Robert, do you know if it's possible to count CHI-GLN-CHI-GLN-CHI-GLN-CHI, six legs in a single day? The trains all have different numbers, even though they're the same route. Or can you only count two legs, one in each direction, in a single day? (Quick research at AGR's page seemed to suggest train-number was the key factor for determining what counts; but I vaguely recall someone saying same-route counted on these forums at some point.) For those of us non-locals, clarifying that makes a difference in planning!


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 9, 2008)

I am not sure ont he restrictions on this promotion but if you start at Glenview at 7:25 AM and rode to Chicago, there are 12 possible legs. Best part about this routing is you have metra to bail you out if you get stuck somewhere...

Glenview to Sturtevant has the possibility of Seven legs in a given Day, Although you'd have to Start at 6:22AM and complete at 9:05pm and you woul be stuck in sturtevant.


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 9, 2008)

rail rookie said:


> Ok...I'm going to Chicago in March, where does this train go? What are the scheduled times? Can I do that all in one day?
> Al



http://www.amtrak.com/timetable/oct07/W23.pdf


----------



## RailFanLNK (Jan 9, 2008)

My name is Al and I'm an AGRaholic!

HI AL!

Al


----------



## The Metropolitan (Jan 10, 2008)

Here's a curiosity question - Alan might have an answer:

This promotion is being billed as Buy three trips, get one free, with the particulars being that you get rewarded with a 1,000 point bonus for every three trips taken - this being enough points to redeem for a one-way on "special routes."

Does the Acela Buy 3 Round Trips, get one free work the same way?

So if one were to register for the promotion, manage to buy six one way tickets on Acela between NYP and BOS at about $80+ per ticket, and take those trips, would they be rewarded with 16,000 points (enough to buy two one way 8,000 point BC Acela Reward tickets) or would they HAVE to redeem their three round trip ticket reward for another round trip on Acela only?

If the reward turns out to be points, then from the looks of things, one would be able to get 19,000 points for just over $480!! (6 500 point rewards for select city pairs is 3000 points plus 16000 bonus points)

Not as good of a return of Robert's possibility on the 'watha, but still a really nice return on investment that one can conceivably do over three separate days.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 10, 2008)

The Metropolitan said:


> Here's a curiosity question - Alan might have an answer:
> This promotion is being billed as Buy three trips, get one free, with the particulars being that you get rewarded with a 1,000 point bonus for every three trips taken - this being enough points to redeem for a one-way on "special routes."
> 
> Does the Acela Buy 3 Round Trips, get one free work the same way?
> ...


I honestly have no absolute idea how they are doing things, but in the past they always have mailed out coupons for the free rides. And since they are saying that one can only take the free trips between June 1st and August 31st, I would think that the only way that they could enforce that restriction is by mailing a coupon out. If they awarded points for the free ride, then you could use those points at any time and on any train you wanted.


----------



## The Metropolitan (Jan 10, 2008)

Well the thing which seems different this year than last year is the availability of/steering towards online redemption in this promotion. The fine print does seem to indicate that once you qualify, you use the portal to redeem for your ticket via AGR and Amtrak.com.

Unless there is some special dynamic or cookie of sorts in the AGR portal into Amtrak, it would seem the only way to foot the bill is through an infusion of points.

Looking through the fine print for the Hiawatha promo though, there is no mention of a time limit to redeem for your free trip, and futhermore it mentions that the award would be in the form of enough bonus points to redeem for a one way trip.

Still it would be interesting to see how this bonus is handled, and if one can somehow magically get the points dumped into their account to redeem otherwise.


----------



## rtabern (Jan 10, 2008)

wayman said:


> rtabern said:
> 
> 
> > You can ride Chicago to Glenview for $8 ($7.20 with NARP discount), Milwaukee Airport to Milwaukee for $7 ($6.30 with NARP discount), or Milwaukee Airport to Sturtevant for $8 ($7.20 with NARP discount).
> ...


As long as they are different train numbers you are good to go.

If you buy a CHI-GLN ticket and a GLN-SVT and a SVT-MKA and a MKA-MKE airport ticket --- don't use them on the same train. But you can leave Chicago... go to Glenview... get off wait for the next train, etc. and you should be okay. There are some good restaurants near GLN -- but not much near STV or MKA to do.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 10, 2008)

The Metropolitan said:


> Well the thing which seems different this year than last year is the availability of/steering towards online redemption in this promotion. The fine print does seem to indicate that once you qualify, you use the portal to redeem for your ticket via AGR and Amtrak.com.
> Unless there is some special dynamic or cookie of sorts in the AGR portal into Amtrak, it would seem the only way to foot the bill is through an infusion of points.
> 
> Looking through the fine print for the Hiawatha promo though, there is no mention of a time limit to redeem for your free trip, and futhermore it mentions that the award would be in the form of enough bonus points to redeem for a one way trip.
> ...


Yes, but note that it does say by clicking the "redeem now" link. That sounds like it's a special link that will just take you to a reservation page, probably with a special redemtion code. I suppose that they could have taken the easy way out and that you can't click the redeem now link until the window of travel opens, but that would seem unlikely. If they were just dropping a bunch of points though, then in theory unless they plan to do a manual review at the end of August to see who didn't use up the points, then one could do whatever one wanted to do with those points. Somehow I doubt that, but who knows.

And if they do do that, well then next time everyone will know how to work the game.


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 10, 2008)

"Free Coach class ticket will be awarded in the form of 1,000 bonus points deposited into your Amtrak Guest Rewards account, which may be redeemed for a free one-way coach class ticket online or by calling 1-800-307-5000. A maximum of 6,000 bonus points may be earned.

Must be an Amtrak Guest Rewards member and register for promotion 10708 to take advantage of this offer. Bonus points will automatically be awarded upon completion of three qualifying one-way trips aboard the Hiawatha Service between January 7 through March 31, 2008 that includes the traveler's member number in the reservation. Travel with a monthly pass or multi-ride tickets do not qualify for this promotion. A maximum of 6,000 bonus points may be earned."

Are the points awarded here only valid for trips on Hiawatha's???? :unsure:

That is the way I am reading it.

Brad


----------



## AlanB (Jan 10, 2008)

Brad C. said:


> Are the points awarded here only valid for trips on Hiawatha's???? :unsure:


I would tend to think not, as I can't imagine as to how Amtrak could control things to that level. My guess is that much like the magazine bonus that Select and Select + members get each year, the points will just be dropped into your account for use in any way you see fit. Of course 1,000 points doesn't go very far, except on trains like the Hiawatha. So business travelers who use the Hiawatha with any regularity will probably just use their bonus points for a free Hiawatha ticket.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 10, 2008)

Brad C. said:


> "Free Coach class ticket will be awarded in the form of 1,000 bonus points deposited into your Amtrak Guest Rewards account, which may be redeemed for a free one-way coach class ticket online or by calling 1-800-307-5000. A maximum of 6,000 bonus points may be earned. Must be an Amtrak Guest Rewards member and register for promotion 10708 to take advantage of this offer. Bonus points will automatically be awarded upon completion of three qualifying one-way trips aboard the Hiawatha Service between January 7 through March 31, 2008 that includes the traveler's member number in the reservation. Travel with a monthly pass or multi-ride tickets do not qualify for this promotion. A maximum of 6,000 bonus points may be earned."
> 
> Are the points awarded here only valid for trips on Hiawatha's???? :unsure:
> 
> ...


I'm reading it as just that 1,000 points will be deposited ... which are good (and could be redeemed) for "a special route redemption" (which includes the Hiawatha). Since the offer is being offered to pax primarily in (or near) IL/WI, they do not expect pax to travel to use the points for a trip between (say) PDX and SEA or OKJ and SAC - which also can be done for 1,000 points.

But I could be wrong.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 12, 2008)

AlanB said:


> The Metropolitan said:
> 
> 
> > Well the thing which seems different this year than last year is the availability of/steering towards online redemption in this promotion. The fine print does seem to indicate that once you qualify, you use the portal to redeem for your ticket via AGR and Amtrak.com.
> ...


Well I've found the answer to this question in Amtrak Ink:



> This winter Acela Express promotion marks the initial implementation of a new virtual voucher feature, allowing members to track their free voucher earnings and redeem their travel online. Once registered, members may check Amtrakguestrewards.com, which tracks the number of vouchers each member earns when they log in and check their “My Promotions” section. When the member clicks “Redeem Now,” the appropriate amount of points automatically deposits into their account and link directly to the online redemption page for immediate redemption.


Note that it says that one will be taken "directly to the online redemption page for immediate redemption." No word on what happens if one doesn't complete the redemtion. In other words, I don't know if the points will remain in your account or if they will be taken away because you didn't use them right away. I would hope that it's the former, but who knows?


----------



## The Metropolitan (Jan 12, 2008)

IN-te-RES-ting!!!

My not very well educated guess is that it might work something very much like the "Magazine Subscription Bonus" that one gets when they reach Select and Select Plus milestones, which push you towards redeeming your points in a certain manner, but without forcing you to do so.

I would imagine that 9 out of 10 regular Acela riders who pay their own way on Acela would happily redeem their bonus round trip as just that. Do we have anyone on this board who might be quailfying for this trip who is going to see if there's a way they can keep the points instead?

Won't be me though - I ride that expensive train on average of once a year!


----------



## gpayer (Jan 13, 2008)

rtabern said:


> Wow, some good deals on earning AGR points right now.
> For example, if you buy 3 one-way tickets on the Hiawatha you get 1,000 bonus points.
> 
> (you can do this upto 6 times)
> ...


Question: How does Amtrak know if you actually travelled on the trains? What keeps you from purchasing these tickets online at Amtrak.com and then going to your local Amtrak station and printing out the tickets through QuikTrak. In my past trips on Amtrak it doesn't seem like Amtrak "tracks" that ticket stubs. Therefore, once the ticket is "printed" wouldn't they assume it was "used" and credit the bonus?

Furthermore, let's assume that they don't automatically credit your account - couldn't you fill out the missing credit online form with your ticket numbers (or alternatively mail in copies for credit)?

Just wondering.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 13, 2008)

gpayer said:


> Question: How does Amtrak know if you actually travelled on the trains? What keeps you from purchasing these tickets online at Amtrak.com and then going to your local Amtrak station and printing out the tickets through QuikTrak. In my past trips on Amtrak it doesn't seem like Amtrak "tracks" that ticket stubs. Therefore, once the ticket is "printed" wouldn't they assume it was "used" and credit the bonus?
> Furthermore, let's assume that they don't automatically credit your account - couldn't you fill out the missing credit online form with your ticket numbers (or alternatively mail in copies for credit)?
> 
> Just wondering.


After the conductor collects your ticket, he turns it in at the end of the run. Eventually that ticket which contains a barcode on it, is scanned into the computer system at one of several places in the country. When that ticket is scanned, it triggers information to be sent to the Guest Rewards computers, which then record your points.

Fail to turn in the ticket and you'll get no points. Just printing the tickets out does not help, not to mention that you're technically wasting your money if you don't take the ride.

And missing points requests always backtrack to see if the ticket was used.


----------



## gpayer (Jan 13, 2008)

AlanB said:


> gpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Question: How does Amtrak know if you actually travelled on the trains? What keeps you from purchasing these tickets online at Amtrak.com and then going to your local Amtrak station and printing out the tickets through QuikTrak. In my past trips on Amtrak it doesn't seem like Amtrak "tracks" that ticket stubs. Therefore, once the ticket is "printed" wouldn't they assume it was "used" and credit the bonus?
> ...


Interesting. Thanks for the answers.

That may explain why a connection that Amtrak moved us over to a Motorcoach for has never been credited. I am not sure that the Amtrak CS took our stubs when they moved us to Motorcoach and those points have never been credited.


----------



## wayman (Jan 17, 2008)

rtabern said:


> Jeez!! See ya on the Hiawatha between now and 3/31.


How 'bout this math? Bottom line: 6,000 AGR for half a penny per point.

I'm aiming for S+ this year.

PHL-ARD-PHL costs $10.80 for S+ qualifying 200 AGR (I'll call them QAGR), so "buying S+" costs $540 for 50 of these trips (not counting that at least some of those trips are practical shopping trips, save gasoline, etc).

But I'll do other travel in 2008 no matter what. Probably 3 PHL-WAS-PHL, 2 PHL-LYH-PHL, and 1 PHL-BOS-PHL(Acela) at a minimum (the Acela so I can enjoy my upgrades). That's about 2,120 QAGR, which I'd get anyway. Knocks me down to needing 40 PHL-ARD-PHL trips, lowering the "buying S+" cost to $432.

Now say I'm up for one PHL-PAO-CRH-PAO-PHL every two months, for 600 QAGR a pop. Six of these, plus 22 Ardmores, gets me up to S+ for a "buying" cost of only $413.40. That's a pretty good deal for S+, I'd say!

But wait, there's more, or as dear ol' H.Ross Perot would say, "Now here's the deal!"...

If I take a weeklong trip to Chicago on the Capitol, again not an unreasonable "travel I'd do anyway" since I've got friends and family nearby and love Chicago (a little over 200 QAGR, knocking another one ARD run off, leaving me needing 21, knocking the "buying S+" down to $402.60), and then spend a couple days maxing out the Hiawatha special...

Figure I've got eight days in greater Chicagoland. Spend one of them departing CHI at 8:25 AM, returning to CHI at 7:14 PM, having ridden five round-trips to Glenview.

Later on, rent a car in Chicago, drive to Madison, visit family for a few days. Drive from Madison to Milwaukee, park near MKE (the lot at 432 W Clybourn has $3 daily rate, if I can get into it!), take three round-trips to MKA, I'm done by 4:44, have dinner in Milwaukee to avoid traffic, then drive back to Chicago. (Or, rent a car, drive to Milwaukee in the morning, do this, then head over to family for dinner. Few days there, then back to Chicago. Might make more sense.)

All I need after that is one round-trip CHI-GLN and I'm done. Total cost of the Hiawathas (and parking in Milwaukee): $127.20, exactly $30 more than the 9 round-trips to ARD this replaces. So that $30 is the effective cost of the 6,000 bonus AGR.

That's *half a penny* per point (ain't no one keepin' score?  )

6000 AGR is three-tenths of a 2-zone roomette award, which planned well and taken with a friend is easily worth $1,000; three-tenths of that is $300, for which I'm paying a measly $30, which makes this a venture with a 900% profit!

Wow.

If that particular lot is filled, it looks like there are plenty of others charging under $6/day, but obviously the $3 (or free street parking, if it exists on weekends, say), is ideal for getting to say I spent half a penny per point.

Yeah, all the math gets thrown off a bit, probably making the effective cost of the bonus points more like .6 or .7 cents (maybe even a whole penny), if I deviate from this plan in any way (by say, taking an extra trip to Boston or something), but still....

And this whole deal gets me roughly 10,000*1.25 (Select) plus 6,000 (Hiawatha) = 18,500 on the year... toss in the "you made Select!" magazine bonus, and it's a full 2-zone roomette reward. Wowzers. Don't even have to buy another pair of shoes :lol:


----------

